
Library Genesis is down - godelmachine
http://libgen.io
======
tpeo
At one point one has to ask oneself: what's even the point intaking down a
website? I was the work of someone else and not of chance, as were the other
cases in which libgen/scihub were inacessible. But really, at this point it
probably takes more effort to take down a website to put it up on another
domain. It probably doesn't take more than a couple of hours, at the worst
case, while take downs -- if they have any bureaucratic existence -- must have
been parked at someone's office for longer than that. Why these people still
pretend they control anything on the internet?

~~~
evgen
The simple answer is that because whack-a-mole works to a limited extent, and
when you run out of options it is worth the effort. Yes, there are alternate
paths for users to take, but by eliminating the easiest or most well-known
addresses you raise the bar for some users and add friction into the process.
Putting up a new site takes a few hours, but getting the word out and dealing
with the inevitable rise of malware/adware/ppc-stuffed bottom-feeding clones
that will try to use this event to harvest victims will end up creating fear,
uncertainty, and doubt among casual users. Sometimes this is good enough for
the powers that be.

------
RobertDeNiro
As a university student, Library Genesis is probably the greatest thing ever
created.

------
torgoguys
And for those who (like me) don't know what this is, lemme google that for ya.
From the short Wikipedia article
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Library_Genesis](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Library_Genesis)):

"Library Genesis or LibGen is a search engine for articles and books on
various topics, which allows free access to content that is otherwise
paywalled or not digitized elsewhere. Among others it carries PDF's of content
from Elsevier's ScienceDirect web-portal."

[...] and

"As of November 2017, the Library Genesis database contains more than 2.1
million books."

------
lordvigm
libgen.pw is a mirror I usually use

~~~
inetsee
libgen.io has some advantages. In my opinion the best advantage is that the
search results also list the format of book results. It is easier to find a
particular format, like epub. You can find out the format on libgen.pw, but it
takes an extra step, involving going back and forth between the search results
page, and individual book description pages.

That said, as of this moment, libgen.pw is up, even if libgen.io isn't.

------
frgtpsswrdlame
Still up at [http://gen.lib.rus.ec](http://gen.lib.rus.ec)

This is also a good time to remind people that there is a torrent backup. If
you have a seedbox or just space on your computer consider downloading a few
and seeding!
[http://gen.lib.rus.ec/repository_torrent/](http://gen.lib.rus.ec/repository_torrent/)

~~~
cup-of-tea
Shame it doesn't show which are least seeded for people who aren't prepared to
seed them all.

~~~
Qwertie
Wonder if this feature could be added to torrent clients.

~~~
cup-of-tea
The tracker already knows how many seeders there are, doesn't need anything in
the torrent clients.

